# Sidecar : connexion en USB (sans la wifi)



## David07 (27 Mai 2020)

Bonjour, 
J'aimerais utiliser mon iPad avec Sidecar sans la wifi. J'ai réussi une fois, mais à force de bidouiller je ne sais plus le refaire... et sur internet personne en parle (ou c'est en anglais).
C'est surtout que je ne veux pas l'utiliser en wifi... tout passe déjà par ça, je pense qu'il y a assez d'ondes comme ça, lol 
Et là aujourd'hui j'ai eu le message (voir ma capture) donc je vois bien que c'est possible sans wifi mais juste en USB ! iPad connecté pourtant... mais rien n'y fait...





Que puis-je faire pour le connecter en filaire ? Merci


----------



## JLB21 (27 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,

Je n'avais jamais essayé par USB, mais chez moi ça marche, la connexion est immédiate.




Ici sur l'iPad le visualiseur principal de FCP X.

En fait, il n'y a rien eu à bidouiller, j'ai coupé le Wifi, connecté l'iPad, puis sur l'iMac->Préférences système/Sidecar, une fenêtre s'affiche comme suit,




 je choisis l'iPad et ça roule…


----------



## David07 (25 Août 2020)

Hello, 

Merci pour la réponse ! Encore aujourd'hui, la connexion ne se fait pas. 

Voici ce que j'ai : 






Alors que l'iPad est connecté en WIFi et le Mac aussi, au même réseaux internet 
L'iPad est bien branché au Mac en USB-C
Même identifiant Apple sur les deux 
J'ai bien fait "confiance à votre Mac sur votre iPad." 

En redémarrant le Mac et l'iPad, ça a marché, à ne rien y comprends car ce problème reviens régulièrement, mais à chaque redémarrage des deux ça fonctionne à nouveau.

Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que plusieurs articles internet disent bien que c'est possible juste en filaire sans passer par la WIFI, mais à chaque fois que j'essaye rien ne marche... c'est très capricieux pour tant de simplicité lol

Est-ce que vous auriez une solution à tout hasard ? 

Je vous en remercie 

D.


----------



## JLB21 (25 Août 2020)

Essaie de mettre à la corbeille les préférences sidecar comme ci-dessous :






Je viens de ré-essayer en connexion USB et ça marche à chaque fois…


----------

